# Just received an R15 receiver.... :-(



## rumbarrel (Jan 13, 2010)

Well, I just replaced one of my Dtivos with an R15. I knew they couldnt last forever....so instead of finding another Samsung sir-4xxx I chose to try DTV's brand. I have to say, I'm not happy. I thought I'd receive the newer model that they show on their website when you go to view equipment.

The feature I most miss is being able to bounce back and forth between the two tuner's buffers. Already, I've missed out on programming by pausing live to switch to another channel...only to find out when I come back, i've lost the buffer. :-(

Already contacted DTV about this and they tell me they don't guarantee any model when they send out equipment...yadda yadda yadda. But this pi**es me off because their website shows the DVR+ as having features that I thought I would get with my new receiver. 

There are so many features available with the R22 that are not with the R15, it doesnt seem right that they can lure you to change equipment with the promise of all these cool features on the website, then when you decide to switch, they send you an R15.  !!!!!!!!

Now, i understand that the R22 has double buffer capability...is this correct?

If so, how can I get DTV to switch receivers with me? I have been with them for close to 10 years, using three receivers most of the time.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

The R22 was discontinued several months ago. The odds of getting one are slim, the odds of getting one new are even smaller.


----------



## supersat (Jan 13, 2010)

Upgrade to hd to get all the features you are describing or just buy an hddvr box and set it up on your standard system.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Good luck getting an R22. I have one, let me tell you how I got it when they sent me a dumb receiver. I called and whined about how I really wanted to get on demand movies... and I thought that my new system would have it... and how excited I was... and how I was telling all my friends about it... and the disappointment I felt when I figured out my receiver didn't have it... and how I spent all that time running the internet through my attic all the way to the tv... and like magic there was an R22 on my doorstep in two days.

They think I am actually gonna pay 5 or 6 bucks for one of those movies when redbox is free/$1!

Oh yeah, no charge on that swap too!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

:welcome_s to DBSTalk! Sorry your experience so far isn't what you wanted.



rumbarrel said:


> Well, I just replaced one of my Dtivos with an R15. I knew they couldnt last forever....so instead of finding another Samsung sir-4xxx I chose to try DTV's brand. I have to say, I'm not happy. I thought I'd receive the newer model that they show on their website when you go to view equipment.


Actually, the photo they show for the SD-DVR is not even a photo of any receiver that DirecTV has out there. In regards to the newest SD-DVR that is actively distributed, the R15/R16 are it. The only difference between the two is that the R16 is SWiM compatible (in that it can use only one cable and yet still use both tuners).



rumbarrel said:


> The feature I most miss is being able to bounce back and forth between the two tuner's buffers. Already, I've missed out on programming by pausing live to switch to another channel...only to find out when I come back, i've lost the buffer. :-(


That feature has only recently made it to the DirecTV+ receivers and is only available on the HD-DVR's to include the R22, which is based on one of the HD-DVR models.



rumbarrel said:


> Already contacted DTV about this and they tell me they don't guarantee any model when they send out equipment...yadda yadda yadda. But this pi**es me off because their website shows the DVR+ as having features that I thought I would get with my new receiver.


When I viewed the info on the SD-DVR, all the information listed is exactly what my R15 gets.



rumbarrel said:


> There are so many features available with the R22 that are not with the R15, it doesnt seem right that they can lure you to change equipment with the promise of all these cool features on the website, then when you decide to switch, they send you an R15.  !!!!!!!!


I didn't find anything on the website where they discussed the features of the R22 as being standard for that of an SD-DVR.



rumbarrel said:


> Now, i understand that the R22 has double buffer capability...is this correct?


That is correct. The R22 is based on the HR21 and thus has the same code. The R22 is technically an SD-DVR, but if you have HD service on your account, the R22 will then allow you access to HD channels.



rumbarrel said:


> If so, how can I get DTV to switch receivers with me? I have been with them for close to 10 years, using three receivers most of the time.


You can try the tactic of saying that you want to have access to VOD, but only have SD service. They might be able to locate a R22 for you (although very unlikely), but don't expect them to just swap the receivers out at no cost or for no new commitment. It's possible you might be able to find an owned R22 on ebay for purchase. Just make sure to verify with the Access Card Department that the receiver is owned, deactivated, and clear of any charges, before purchasing it.

- Merg


----------



## rumbarrel (Jan 13, 2010)

thanks Merg!


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=directv+r22&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

hilmar2k said:


> http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=directv+r22&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=


I saw the same listings... One listed as owned, one lists the RID, and one had no information about it...

- Merg


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

One other thing regarding purchasing an owned receiver. You will also need to purchase an new Access Card from DirecTV for $20 (well, technically it's free, but they charge $20 for shipping and handling). You cannot use someone else's Access Card on your account.

- Merg


----------



## rumbarrel (Jan 13, 2010)

can i use an old access card from my old receiver that's been deactivated?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

The card is married to the receiver. When you get the new receiver, contact the Access Card Team and see if they will activate it with the old card. Every now and then it will be done, but usually they require you to order a new access card.

- Merg


----------

